# Bolt+ HDD Failure v. new TiVo?



## Tinsel (Dec 30, 2020)

I have a Bolt+ from 2017 and four lights started flashing yesterday.This unit isn't 4k but it has lifetime subscription service. Not sure it's worth replacing the hard drive? I could have them do it at the local computer place, I think.

More details:

Been wanting to say farewell to Charter, cable cards, and tuning adapters. So I bought a Roku and a YTTV subscription and set it up with no problem yesterday. On TiVo, I record obscure classic movies on TCM most of the time and my husband lives for cable news. But what good is their cloud "DVR" if the guide only has 12 hours available? It just doesn't have the capability I think I need.

I suppose I'll continue to give YTTV a try (lousy UI). The Edge has some new UI that everybody hates? It looks like I'd be spending $1k on a new TiVo box and lifetime service plus Charter's jacked-up prices is not exactly appealing. This feels like going in circles. 

So is it worth replacing the hard drive on the Bolt+? New TiVo? Or stay the cord-cutting course after 20 happy years of TiVoing. Thx in advance as I'm really scratching my head here.


----------



## V7Goose (May 28, 2005)

Replacing the drive is simple and cheap - it is ABSOLUTELY a far better choice than wasting money on anything new from TiVo. This is even more true when the unit has Lifetime service!

Depending on the size of the drive you want, you can often do the whole thing for $100, or possibly even less (it sounds like you don't need anything bigger than 1TB). But you do need to do a little more reading here to make sure you buy the correct drive - a modern TiVo is really touchy about what drives will work.

By the way, I think that ALL Bolts are 4K capable.


----------



## WVZR1 (Jul 31, 2008)

I don't believe a 'local computer' shop would be a wise choice. Worth replacing a HDD I'd say is certainly to be considered. I'd gather advice here before taking it to a typical 'local computer' shop. A DIY should be painless!


----------



## Tinsel (Dec 30, 2020)

Thank you both. I'm pretty sure I can install. Just want to find the right replacement drive. Off to read and thank you very much.


----------



## tommage1 (Nov 6, 2008)

Tinsel said:


> Thank you both. I'm pretty sure I can install. Just want to find the right replacement drive. Off to read and thank you very much.


You basically need a CMR drive, not SMR. Current model a good choice is WD Red Plus 1TB. If you want to go 2TB up to 3TB check this link below. One of the 2TB is available as of now for $50 from GoHardDrive. Cheaper than the 1TB Red Plus.

2.5" 2TB and 3TB CMR drives for Tivo Bolts


----------



## tommage1 (Nov 6, 2008)

V7Goose said:


> By the way, I think that ALL Bolts are 4K capable.


Supposed to be. For all the good it does, no content so all you get is upconverting, at least for recordings.


----------



## Pokemon_Dad (Jan 19, 2008)

Tinsel said:


> Just want to find the right replacement drive.


You can do it entirely yourself, but if you want 100% guarantee and support then go with WeaKnees: [ TiVo Bolt, Bolt Plus, Bolt VOX, and Bolt OTA TiVo Upgrade Kits and Hard Drives ] They will do the swap for you too if you want, but look how easy it is: [ TiVo Bolt Upgrade Instructions (PDF) ]


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

The very well regarded Toshiba 2TB drive is $54 on Amazon
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B08231HZPW
It's in the same family as the 3TB we all loved and used but is no longer available, I bought a spare 2TB last month and they are new OEM packed


----------



## Tinsel (Dec 30, 2020)

Many many thanks for all the specific advice re hard drives. I had no idea they were so cheap!


----------



## tommage1 (Nov 6, 2008)

dianebrat said:


> The very well regarded Toshiba 2TB drive is $54 on Amazon
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B08231HZPW
> It's in the same family as the 3TB we all loved and used but is no longer available, I bought a spare 2TB last month and they are new OEM packed


Even cheaper (49.99) if you buy DIRECT from Goharddrive (who is the seller at Amazon). If you buy through their site $50, free shipping and no tax to many places. Warranty is through GHD (probably better than Toshiba's warranty, GHD either refunds or replaces). Yep, new old stock, not refurb, I wrote to GHD to double check. I bought one myself, even though I do 3.5 upgrades, nice to have one sitting around in case I ever want to get rid of the Bolt. Tougher to sell with my external upgrade, two pieces.

goHardDrive.com - Toshiba MQ03ABB200 2TB 5400RPM 16MB Cache (15mm) SATA 6.0Gb/s 2.5'' Mobile Hard Drive - 3 Year Warranty


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

tommage1 said:


> Even cheaper (49.99) if you buy DIRECT from Goharddrive (who is the seller at Amazon). If you buy through their site $50, free shipping and no tax to many places. Warranty is through GHD (probably better than Toshiba's warranty, GHD either refunds or replaces). Yep, new old stock, not refurb, I wrote to GHD to double check. I bought one myself, even though I do 3.5 upgrades, nice to have one sitting around in case I ever want to get rid of the Bolt. Tougher to sell with my external upgrade, two pieces.
> 
> goHardDrive.com - Toshiba MQ03ABB200 2TB 5400RPM 16MB Cache (15mm) SATA 6.0Gb/s 2.5'' Mobile Hard Drive - 3 Year Warranty


They wanted $17 shipping since it was under $50 by a penny.


----------

